# My first drop swirl



## queenofbubbles (Feb 24, 2014)

After watching a million YouTube videos on how to do a drop swirl, I attempted my very first. I can't wait to cut into it!

I tried to do something a little fancy on top too... Not sure that quite worked out. It looks so easy on YouTube... LOL


----------



## osso (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha, what a tease. Make sure you post cut pics


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 24, 2014)

I will! I promise!


----------



## neeners (Feb 24, 2014)

pretty!!!  love the colours!  yes, it's kind of irritating how easy people on youtube make swirls look!  can't wait for cut pics!!!!!


----------



## seven (Feb 24, 2014)

what i love about drop swirls.... the surprise we get when we cut 

cut pics please!


----------



## Tienne (Feb 24, 2014)

Drop swirls are my favourite. They're always so dramatic, 

Edit:  You can try using a thicker stick to swirl the top with. It helps move more of the batter forward and makes the swirl more pronounced.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 24, 2014)

cut! cut! cut! cut!
(isnt peer pressure a terrible thing?)


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 24, 2014)

Now, now, everyone....we don't want to encourage DDM, do we?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 24, 2014)

Cut!  EDM takes practice.  DDM is easily dealt with.  CUT!   Look at the close left corner.  See it?  Oh yeah, it's ready!  CUT!  Lots of pics.


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Drop swirls are my favourite. They're always so dramatic,
> 
> Edit:  You can try using a thicker stick to swirl the top with. It helps move more of the batter forward and makes the swirl more pronounced.




Thanks for the tip, Tienne. 

I'll be cutting it tonight. It still seemed a little tacky when I took it out of the cold room after work yesterday. Stay tuned! Trust me, I'm as anxious to see as all of you!

What are DDM and EDM??


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

fstremblaygoban said:


> What are DDM and EDM??



DDM - Dreaded Drag Marks (Not to be confused with skid marks or skiddies)

 EDM - Exquisite Drag Marks (Not to be confused with high heel imprints in the desert)

 Looking forward to seeing the pics of the soap when cut.


----------



## Tienne (Feb 25, 2014)

fstremblaygoban said:


> Thanks for the tip, Tienne.



You're very welcome!   Man oh man, I am not even going to try to pronounce your username, so I'm going to have to come up with a nickname for you. You can be Fst!... or Trembly. Take your pick.  :razz:



Derpina Bubbles said:


> DDM - Dreaded Drag Marks (Not to be confused with skid marks or skiddies)
> 
> EDM - Exquisite Drag Marks (Not to be confused with high heel imprints in the desert)



DERPINA!!!! Kitten Love?!? You weren't supposed to tell newbies what that means right away!! You have to wait at least a week or two!! Geeeez, how else are the rest of us supposed to feel all superior, knowledgeable and in-the-know if you give away all the secrets all at once!! You be a BAD soaper, Derpina! BAD, BAD, BAD!! :evil:

*Ahem*  Welcome to the forum, Fst!... (or Trembly.)


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

Tienne said:


> DERPINA!!!! Kitten Love?!? You weren't supposed to tell newbies what that means right away!! You have to wait at least a week or two!! Geeeez, how else are the rest of us supposed to feel all superior, knowledgeable and in-the-know if you give away all the secrets all at once!! You be a BAD soaper, Derpina! BAD, BAD, BAD!! :evil:



*Goes to the naughty corner. Pulls out marker pens and scribbles soaper secret codes on walls. Gets codes all wrong. Forgets was sent to naughty corner and chases passing squirrel. Trips. Walks 3 times in a circle stopping  3 times to admire the same shrubbery but thinking it's a different one each time. Walks off in blissful oblivion picking nose*

 Ooops.

 Cut that soap yet?


----------



## neeners (Feb 25, 2014)

Tienne and Derprina.....I'm laughing out LOUD here!!!  you two crack me up!!!!!

 to the OP, cut cut cut pics please!!!!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

I just tried to cut it, and frankly, it's like fresh playdoh...  I think I'm going to have to wait for another 24 hours...  :-x


----------



## vidahlia (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so excited to see it!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

fstremblaygoban said:


> I just tried to cut it, and frankly, it's like fresh playdoh... I think I'm going to have to wait for another 24 hours... :-x



Doh!


----------



## Tienne (Feb 26, 2014)

fstremblaygoban said:


> I just tried to cut it, and frankly, it's like fresh playdoh...  I think I'm going to have to wait for another 24 hours...  :-x



NO!! No more waiting!! Uhm, I mean, why not post just a small pic so we can see what you mean by the playdoh-iness of it. Just a teensy little pic. We all really love playdoh. Then we'll quit badgering you, I'm sure. Right, guys? Right?  (*wink, wink*)


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tienne and Derpina you are both so hysterical.  You make me laugh out loud almost every day.   Can't wait to see the cut pics...


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

I just cut soap at 6 a.m.  Now that's dedication! And here are the results...


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay! Its cut! Lurking pays off!  That looks awesome.  Those colours are gorgeous and those swirlies are lovely.  

 *I just outed myself as a lurker didn't I?


----------



## osso (Feb 26, 2014)

Great color combo! The soap is gorgeous :smile:


----------



## Tienne (Feb 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0i-whGHf-Y[/ame]

:clap:


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Tienne, that video is priceless!  My daughter is having me play it over and over and over....


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Bwhaha Tienne, nice.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 26, 2014)

Wowsa the soap is so pretty!! Look how nice! I wanna learn how to do that!!
_{applauds wildly}_


----------



## queenofbubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Tienne said:


> You're very welcome!   Man oh man, I am not even going to try to pronounce your username, so I'm going to have to come up with a nickname for you. You can be Fst!... or Trembly. Take your pick.  :razz:
> *Ahem*  Welcome to the forum, Fst!... (or Trembly.)



You may be glad to know that I've changed my username to something most folks will be able to pronounce (and I think it's quite clever! :grin...  I'm now queenofbubbles. Cheers!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 26, 2014)

That is some seriously beautiful soap!  Congrats!!!:clap:


----------



## Tienne (Feb 26, 2014)

queenofbubbles said:


> You may be glad to know that I've changed my username to something most folks will be able to pronounce (and I think it's quite clever! :grin...  I'm now queenofbubbles. Cheers!



Very nice!  

That sure is going to make life a whole lot easier! But it still won't save you from getting a nickname ... Queeny. 

Beautiful soap, btw! Don't you just love drop swirls? I can't wait to see your next creation.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 26, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## neeners (Feb 26, 2014)

how cute and fun!!!  love the colours and the swirls!!!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 26, 2014)

That soap is so nice! Looks great!


----------

